# STOLEN! Kokatat Dry Suit & Paco Pad



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry Evan! I think this post deserves a bump. I'll keep my eyes out on the Arkansas.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats a huge bummer. I really hope it was a desperate, degenerate non-boater. I couldn't imagine stealing anything let alone someone's drysuit with the intention of using it. Sad when people make such poor choices...


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Add a Custom Shred Ready Carbon Fullcut Helmet to the mix. Carbon color with large black Shred Ready logos and gold stripe down the middle. Sad story really... went up to do the Big South today and made it all the way to pulling out my gear for the hike-in before realizing the helmet was missing as well. The gear I can deal with but the missing a day on the Big South, pretty hard to swallow. Thanks for the words jmacn and Randaddy. Not expecting to but it would sure be nice to bring this joker(s) to justice. I'll try and find some pics of the suit and hat to make the hunt easier.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I will look and see if I have any better pictures. Both are unique so I hope you can get them back.


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

AW-Evan said:


> Sad story really... went up to do the Big South today and made it all the way to pulling out my gear for the hike-in before realizing the helmet was missing as well. The gear I can deal with but the missing a day on the Big South, pretty hard to swallow.


I'm now 100% vested in finding this &^*%#*! jerk.


----------

